# hey everybody! meet me, and meet... WAFFLE!



## gw7 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey there everybody!

i've actually been a member on this site and just lurking around and soaking up information!

but i think its time i make a first post and say hello!

the name's gabe, im 18, and LOVE my little dude Waffle!

got him from Vickie and have never been happier with the choice!

heres some pics of the little man! he's a tobiano pinto IIRC, and he's quite cute, he really is. 

Tounge!









just chillin :ugeek: 









more pictures on my camera that i will get up relatively soon!
also just ordered a carolina storm and we're trying new food as we speak!
-gabe


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Waffle is adorable. Welcome to both of you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!  Waffle looks so at ease and those pics are awesome!  
His wheel will be arriving very soon,thanks for your order.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awwww...Waffle is super cute! Welcome!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Gabe & Waffle!! He does look like he's chillin'!

Very cool.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congrats on Waffle!! I love his tongue! He's a cutie.

You HAVE to listen to this e-card from Hoops & Yoyo. (I love them!)

Do You like Waffles??

http://www.hallmark.com/ECardDisplay/EC ... %3Ewaffles


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome! I can't wait to see more pictures of Waffles, his color is beautiful!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable, congrats on your new addition! Can't wait to see more pics of this little guy


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to both of you and I have to say that is an adorable name!!! ps i have heard some things about vickie and was just wondering how it went with her.


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome Both Of You


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Waffle is SO cute - I love his little tongue! Glad you and your little guy are so happy. 

P.S. PJM - I love Hoops and Yoyo!! That video card was cute.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Seriously cute!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable!!


----------

